# Fleece Strips in Hiding Spot?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just got a fleece blanket and made liners for Lily's cage, and I was planning to cut the leftovers into strips for her pigloo. I was just wondering, do you pretty much stuff the whole thing with strips, or only half full, or what? I know they do like to dig in them, and I almost always hear her digging away at the floor of the pigloo, so I wanted to give her something to dig in.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I have Doras igloo completely stuffed...she loves to burrow up in them and the more there are the warmer she will be.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I give my gang large piece of fleece or a flannel receiving blanket. I can put a folded up receiving blanket under the igloo and by morning it will be all unfolded and domed into a tent. It's really quite amazing how they manage to do it so neatly. I call it my make work project for the hedgehogs. I'm sure it keeps them occupied for quite some time. :lol:


----------

